

 My first Android App:Please review and let me know your thoughts - Concours
http://www.screencast.com/users/phorensik/folders/Jing/media/650ea659-dc0d-4327-8dc3-80ca84e1b8a0
I just release my first Android app for the soccer world cup 2010 in South Africa, here is a demo video: http://bit.ly/9FJWgM , since there's no such thing like url for apps on Android maket. If you are interest in soccer, please to take a look and let me know your toughts . The App can be found in the Android market under: soccer world cup 2010 - wm2010 .
======
nailer
1\. Your flag images are blurry

2\. Since people select a country first, put that at the top

3\. The brown is ugly. Get rid of it. A shiny black glass look is pretty
without being intrusive.

4\. Use a larger font - like what you're already using for versus (your app
title should be larger than this, not smaller). You have the space, use it.

5\. Ditch the big brown area where your logo is and use a action shot of a
footballer to occupy this whole area. You want to convey EXCITEMENT, not look
like a spreadsheet.

6\. The word 'Quarter' has a typo in it.

7\. The schedule should look like a calendar - so a Friday looks like a
Friday.

I'm happy to best test your APK if interested.

~~~
Concours
Thanks for the great feedback nailer , the next version will have many of
those updates. I'd happily send you a copy to test , since there's no email in
your profile, you cand send me an email (see profile), and I will send you the
apk.

------
gcb
needs a html page

~~~
Concours
yeah, I'm on it right now, and it should be live next week. Thanks

